# Pork Roast



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

You could do that, especially on a rotis. Take no higher than 160° (I'd stop at around 158°, maybe even 155°) and loosely tent with foil to rest for 15 min or so.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Not sure how you plan to present it, but if there's no flavor contradictions, I like to put slices of bacon around the loin to
keep it juicy.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 3, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> You could do that, especially on a rotis. Take no higher than 160° (I'd stop at around 158°, maybe even 155°) and loosely tent with foil to rest for 15 min or so.



Agreed with Bill...155* then tent...internal temp will rise to at least 160* as it rests.  I like to start it on super high heat all sides for a few minutes...get a nice crust going and then dial the temp back and cook it indirect...althought I have a gasser so it might be a little easier for me to do it like that!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Excellent post Tex Law....low and slow works best on meats with lot's of fat and connective tissue.  A tenderloin is naturally "tender", if not dryed out.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll even go lower, I'd pull it at 145, loosely foil it and let it rest, it will rise to 150. There might be just a hint of pink to it, just a smidgen, but it is fine, and it will be juicy and tender.

I also agree with searing it on the outside to form a crust then lowering the heat. Let us know how you do it and how it turns out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Modern pork is not nearly as dangerous as the "old days" when hogs were eatin' trash and all kinds of stuff.

The new stuff is much safer.  Think I read somewhere that there has been a case of trichonosis (sp) in over 20 years.  Course ya can't trust the internet.  Or me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

excellent link here...

http://www.foodreference.com/html/artporktrich.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Thankyou, Capt'n..Was just looking for that!  8)


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

Actually cooking at a lower temp to slightly under your desired finish temp... letting it rest until temp stops climbing.  While it is resting, get your cooker temp up higher to 'sear' the meat, then serve.  It will not need to let it reat again because you are not changing the internal temp to a large degree when searing after cooking.

This is an AB thing.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 3, 2005)

I remember watching a cooking show with BF...he did a thick pork loin and it was mid-rare inside...although I was scared intially  , it looked like everyone eating it thought it was very good that way!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Actually cooking at a lower temp to slightly under your desired finish temp... letting it rest until temp stops climbing.  While it is resting, get your cooker temp up higher to 'sear' the meat, then serve.  It will not need to let it reat again because you are not changing the internal temp to a large degree when searing after cooking.
> 
> This is an AB thing.



Sorry for copying your post, but did you just say let it rest while cooking at higher temps?  Maybe with that technique I "will not need to let it reat."
It's 5 o clock somewhere!  Charleston, apparently!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

I took it to mean..Let it rest after cooking at a lower temp. While it's resting, raise the temp of the grill/smoker, then sear the rested meat, then slice and serve.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

You must be psychic!  Or Chris!  Or drunk with Chris!

Of course, that would make more sense.  Most of the searing advice I've seen is to do that first.  Which of course would make more sense, considering many believe that searing seals in juices.  Of course, many think that is fallacy.

  I'm sure Chris will be here soon with searing advice about phalus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Drunk??    Who's drunk???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 3, 2005)

We're not off topic yet.....but????? 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

whoops....totally forgot the forum....Chris can attack me in general forum! :axe:  :smt021  :smt100  :newb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> We're not off topic yet.....but????? 8)


LOL!  I forgot what day it was...


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney"q1auw9x]Actually cooking at a lower temp to slightly under your desired finish temp... letting it rest until temp stops climbing.  While it is resting, get your cooker temp up higher to 'sear' the meat, then serve.  It will not need to let it rest again because you are not changing the internal temp to a large degree when searing after cooking.
> 
> This is an AB thing.



Sorry for copying your post, but did you just say let it rest while cooking at higher temps?  Maybe with that technique I "will not need to let it reat."
It's 5 o clock somewhere!  Charleston, apparently![/quoteq1auw9x]

I think it must be way after 5:00 in MB.
Bill is exactly right.  I think only you didn't understand that.  But okay... I should have said, "While the meat is resting, get your cooker temps up higher to sear the meat".  "Sear the meat, then serve".  :roll: 
And you are correct... I will tell you that searing the meat beforehand will not seal in the juices.  It actually does the opposite.  Higher heat damages the meat fibers making them release moisture.  If you cook first at a lower temp, let the meat rest (letting the meat redistribute the juices), then sear... you meat will be juicier.  8)


----------

